# Installing Ac Ni 2005 28 Bhs



## cokeguy101 (Jul 24, 2010)

I am going back with a carrier with remote thermostat. Does any one know if the heater thermostat was tied in originaly or how it was controlled? I was hoping the two blue wires would be up there for the heater too, but they gentleman installing it says he sees, the main electric, 2 red and 2 black. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

John


----------

